# Flatties and Fatties



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

went out to NASP today and caught half a dozen mullet in the cast net then headed out to charlie pier, really windy but caught a nice flounder and a good red.


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

flounder was 20 inches and the red 23


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that will make a awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mobdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice catch...my cooler had the exact same thing in it! Did you see the guy pull in the 20-25lb bull red? 

The wind sucked but it seemed like everyone was catching something. It's open again this weekend and I'll be back at it!


----------



## MonkeyMaster (Feb 28, 2012)

No i missed that, i was there early and left for a couple hours and came back i bet that was a fun fight! and yeah that wind was killer, i didnt know it was going to be open again thats awesome!


----------

